# yellow head moray eel



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

id love to get one for my tank just dont know if it would be the right fit how aggressive are they do they eat tank mates or are they one of the more laid back eels ? my stalking list is the 125 galon in my signature iv had a snow flake and a zebra before they were fine


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

We're talking Gymnothorax fimbriatus here right? They're super predatory piscivores. I've been bitten by a big one, unprovoked. It wasn't very pretty.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya so it needs it own tank then ?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

You can mix it fairly easily with other morays if they're larger. I wouldn't risk it with fish though.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya might do him and a zebra in a 180 we will see if i can dig up funding lol


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Paul's aquarium in surrey got a nice yellowhead (fimbriated eel). They look awesome. But I have heard of them eating even lion fish in the tank. Nasty buggers


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mabie its not for me then any one know about banana morey eels ? how much they are how big they get ?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

What's the species name?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

not sure but it look like this Banana Eel Eating  - YouTube


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i think they come from Brazil


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

*Pasted from PM:

Oh, G. miliaris. They're about as aggressive as snowflakes (not very, but swipes at food, can cause accidents during feeding, eats crustaceans). Pricey fish though ($350-900ish).


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so iv decided to get another zebra eel in sted of a fimbie or a banana picking him up thursday i ca


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

would a jewels morey work in a tank with fish i know he would be fine with other eels but would it be ok with fish ? another name for it is a false dragon or a mexecan dragon eel


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

also any one know where i can get a jeweled moray ?


----------

